# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Bloom de cianobacterias en el embalse

## No Registrado

Bueno me gustaría que me dijerais qué consecuencias podría tener un casual bloom de algas, por ejemplo de cianobacterias, en un embalse. Y hablo de un bloom exagerado. ¿Las bacterias producirían toxinas, cianotoxinas? ¿En ese caso el sistema potabilizador podría eliminarlas?

----------


## Luján

> Bueno me gustaría que me dijerais qué consecuencias podría tener un casual bloom de algas, por ejemplo de cianobacterias, en un embalse. Y hablo de un bloom exagerado. ¿Las bacterias producirían toxinas, cianotoxinas? ¿En ese caso el sistema potabilizador podría eliminarlas?


Hola,

Ya hemos hablado de eso en algún hilo, debido a que es algo que ya ha pasado.

La generación de toxinas dependerá del tipo de cianobacteria (diferentes cianobacterias generan diferentes cianotoxinas) y de la cantidad de éstas que haya en el embalse (cuanta mayor concentración de cianobacterias, mayor concentración de toxina). Igualmente, la eliminación de dicha toxina dependerá de sus características. Ciertas toxinas (normalmente son o enzimas o proteínas) son fácilmente desnaturalizables con los tratamientos de una ETAP, pero otras no.

----------

